# I couldn't resist!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The happiest Corgi in the world!!...









Grissom

And his body guard and loyal brother....









Champ

And the two year old irritating the grumpy old man...









Max


...I love my three boys!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

So cute!!!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Do they all get along nicely? Or is that a dumb question? Based on the photos they seem quite friendly and happy together.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> Do they all get along nicely? Or is that a dumb question? Based on the photos they seem quite friendly and happy together.


They're best friends, especially Grissom (Corgi) and Champ. (Shepherd X) Max (Beagle) keeps to himself in his old age for the most part, but Beagles can tend to be that way.
Grissom is DEFINATELY the life of the party, and at six months old, he's totally the boss. :tongue: Champ is the most ditzy, clumbsy dog EVER... all eighty-five pounds of him. Max is just.... there. He has a dogy door, but prefers to sunbathe outside all day or chase gophers. He's an oddball. :biggrin: I love them all, of course.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Great pictures. I love the last one w/Champ's paw on Max. (Did I get that right?) :biggrin:


----------



## GDood (Jan 31, 2009)

Did you tell Grissom a joke??? He looks like he's laughing.....adorable!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

They all look so happy!


----------

